# Tube in Tubeless Tire



## Jeeper6262

Any problem with doing this?


----------



## grnspot110

None!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey

grnspot110 said:


> None!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agree. As a matter of fact I think I have a couple tractor tires with tubes in them.


----------



## jhngardner367

I do it all the time!When you compare the cost of a tire,to the cost of a tube,I'll use the tube,as long as the tire casing is still good. I can't see replacing a tire,just because of a slow leak. Many tires leak at the sidewalls,but are still usable,and safe,so I just put in a tube.


----------



## Country Boy

I hate tubless tires. All tires should come with tubes in them from the factory. All tires leak a bit of air, rubber is slightly porous after all. Adding a tube reduces the air loss. If a tubeless tire gets low, you can get clippings/dirt/etc jammed in between the tire and rim, causing a bead leak. Over time the rubber tire hardens and no longer seals properly at the rim, causing annoying leaks. I install dozens of tubes in tires in spring, and dozens more in fall for snowblowers. I'm getting pretty good, can install a tube in most tires in 5-10 min.


----------



## Paul40

I have tubes in my ride-on mower. Biggest problem is that the tire will often rotate slightly on the rim and move the tube with it, and the valve on the tube is stuck in the hole, so resists moving. If you notice the valve at an angle after a while, it's because the tire has moved. Happens more with tires with lower pressure, such as turf savers. Might try sprinkling talcum powder inside the tire when putting in a tube.


----------



## farmertim

Talc would more than likely cause greater slipping, use a 50/50 water and dishwashing detergent mix and sponge or spray that on, when it dries it gives great surface friction, (ever seen graphic artists apply graphics to glass?)
trust me it works.


----------



## Jeeper6262

One of my tires is cracked along the sidewalls, I'm guessing that's where it's leaking. So do I just cut the stem off the base on the old tire, sponge on some 50/50 mix and fill the tube?


----------



## farmertim

no mate, the 50/50 mix is to be used when assembling a new (or good) tube into a tire so that it will allow some slip for assembly but hold in place once dried up, it won't repair anything.
Cheers


----------



## Jeeper6262

Yeah I know what you were saying, that's what I meant. Took the old tire off, popped it off the rim, used the mix on the tube, popped it in, had a hell of a time getting the tire back on the rim, filled up the tube, worked great!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Pop and i had to put a tube in the one rear tire on my '92 white last week - wouldnt hold air anymore. MTD's have the easiest to remove tires because of the large wide flexable sidewall - seems like every other tire is a serious pain tho.


----------



## jhngardner367

I really hate the smaller diameter tires.I had to make a special holder for them,so I can get them off the rims,since the tire changer wouldn't hold them.


----------

